# Champions League Tips from Kings Of Odds!



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 18, 2014)

*Update for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

_Tip released by " *Redeleven-8 *", Tipster Team member:_

Soccer » Europe » Champions League » Bayer Leverkusen - Paris SG
Bet Type: 1X2
*Draw (X) 3.50*, at Bet365 (20:45 CET)

_Good luck! _

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 11 premium tips 
by 3 Tipster Team members. 
The above tip was randomly chosen from all these premium tips.

_Tip released by "*G Sports*", Special Status Tipster:_

Soccer » Europe » Champions League » Manchester City - Barcelona
0.6% - Over/Under, at Pinnacle - *OVER 2.25 -227* (20:45 CET)

_Good luck! _

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Here are G Sports' stats since joining Kings Of Odds:
Overall (After 17 Days):
91 Won - 36 Lost - 9 Pushed / Won 27.288%  of bankroll
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 1, 2014)

*Update for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Europe » Champions League » Manchester United - Bayern Munich
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Bayern Munich -1 1.83*, Pinnacle (20:45 CET)

Good luck!
This is a premium tip.

Write-up:

Extremely difficult draw for Man. Utd.

Although they have won 3 of their last 4 matches they don't seem to be making 
any real team progress, and their wins came more from the individual quality of 
some players than anything else. Man. City and Liverpool exposed United's obvious 
weaknesses last month, both winning comfortably 0-3 at Old Trafford.

Today we will probably witness something similar from Bayern Munich who had 
the chance to rest a lot of players Saturday against Hoffenheim having secured the 
title. Bayern are the favorites to retain the Champions League this year with an 
incredible 37 wins in 44 matches played in all competitions and some impressive 
performances.

Van Persie is injured, Evra suspended and Mata ineligible for Man. Utd.
Alcantara is injured, Dante suspended for Bayern Munich.
-------------

*Massive changes are effective from today, 1 April at Kings Of Odds!*

- All memberships (week and month) will be fully guaranteed to all tipsters, 
regarding both the tipster's performance criteria and the minimum tips 
per period criteria
- You will have access just to the tipster's tips which you will chose to have 
subscription membership to
- The tipsters will establish their owns weekly and monthly subscription 
membership fees, and they can not change the prices for at least 2 months
- Every tip can be given for 1, 2, 3, or 4 units, 1 unit being equal with 1% of 
the bankroll
- There will be a new tips posting schedule, more simple than the actual one

-------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 30, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip tip by " *BetBrain* ", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Europe » Champions League » Chelsea - Atl. Madrid
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Chelsea -0.25 2.04*, Pinnacle (20:45 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

Yesterday at Kings of Odds:

Tomas:

Volleyball » Russia » Superleague » Novosibirsk - Din. Moscow
Over/Under, Points
1 u: OVER 185.5 1.80, William Hill = 106-105, WON 0.8 u 

Volleyball » Russia » Superleague » Belgorod - Zenit Kazan
Over/Under, Points
1 u: OVER 177.5 1.70, Bet365 =  84-97, WON 0.7 u

BetBrain (Special Status tipster):

Soccer » England » Championship » Birmingham - Wigan
1X2
27 u: Wigan 1.94, Pinnacle = 0-1, WON 25.38 u

Soccer » Europe » Champions League » Bayern Munich - Real Madrid
Asian Handicap
5 u: Bayern Munich -0.75 2.05, Pinnacle = 0-4, LOST 5 u
--------------- ---------------

We pity all those who are not subscribed for Tomas. 

He's a well proven solid tipster in the 4 months of our site's 
existence. You are not interested in volleyball, and that's why
you are not signing up? What a foolish thing... 
If you are a real bettor looking at this as a business, you won't
care what sports are the tips on, if you are making a nice profit!

Just look at Tomas' stats and results going to his profile's stats
buttons (in the "Tipsters" webpage) and think about what you're
 losing out on...
--------------- ---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Aug 5, 2014)

*Update for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip from " *The BetBrain* ":

Soccer » Europe » Champions League » Lille (Fra) - Grasshoppers (Sui)
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Lille -1.25 1.92*, at Pinnacle (20:30 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Yesterday's premium tips and results from The Betbrain:

Austria » Erste Liga: 5 u: Mattersburg -0.75 1.91 (18:30 CET)
Mattersburg - St. Polten = *4-0, WON 4.55 u*

Germany » 2. Bundesliga: 5 u: Kaiserslautern -0.75 1.98 (20:15 CET)
Kaiserslautern - Munich 1860 = *3-2, WON 2.45 u*

Day balance:
*2-0, +7.0 units*
---------------

Check out *The BetBrain's tipster webpage* on our
site and his full results/stats since 11 April! 

As you can see, in this period of time he released
198 tips, which means 99 days with tips, since every day
he had 2 tips. Overall he made a *+471.23 units profit*, 
which means a *47.12% bankroll increase*.

All tips are proofed and verified through "Betting Advice",
as are all our other tipsters' tips.

Subscription Membership prices to The BetBrain:

*One month: 100 USD*
*One week: 40 USD*
*One day: 13 USD*


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Aug 6, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip from " *The BetBrain* ":

Soccer » Europe » Champions League » Besiktas (Tur) - Feyenoord (Ned)
Bet type: 1X2
*Besiktas 2.03*, at Pinnacle (19:30 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Yesterday's premium tips and results from The Betbrain:

Austria » Erste Liga: 5 u: Horn -0.75 1.93 (18:30 CET)
Horn - Hartberg = *3-0, WON 4.65 u*

Austria » Erste Liga: 5 u: Liefering -0.25 2.00 (18:30 CET)
Wacker Innsbruck - Liefering = *0-1, WON 5 u*

Day balance:
*2-0, +9.65 units*

It was another winning day, the 5th in row. Are you on the board
yet? If not, what are you waiting for?
---------------

Check out *The BetBrain's tipster webpage* at our site
and his full results/stats since 11 April.

As you can see, in this period of time he released
200 tips, which means 100 days with tips, since every day
he had 2 tips. Overall he made a *+480.88 units profit*, 
which means a *48.1% bankroll increase*.

All tips are proofed and verified through "Betting Advice",
as are all our other tipsters' tips.

Subscription Membership prices to The BetBrain:

*One month: 100 USD*
*One week: 40 USD*
*One day: 13 USD*

All memberships are fully guaranteed! 
Read the details on The BetBrain's tipster webpage.


----------

